# North Atlantic Rescue



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/05/magazine/a-speck-in-the-sea.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1

Great story


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm reading it now. You're right...great story.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Rivetting and amazing!!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Slayer said:


> Rivetting and amazing!!!


I know, right? The 2 lobster buoys and rope? That's what I wear to the beach!


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

wonderful story


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link, David. That was a good read.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Great story! Strong guy, and BRAVO COAST GUARD!


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

Pretty miraculous. Although he did everything right once he was in the water, it was still a crap shoot. Someone rolled the right number. But still, kudos to the Coasties and the volunteers. They went the extra mile, as usual.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

Very well researched and written. Hats off to the author and NYT.

Reminds me of a previous NYT report on an avalanche in the PNW, in terms of breadth and quality. For any skiers or winter enthusiasts who liked this article, check it out.

Snow Fall: The Avalanche at Tunnel Creek - Multimedia Feature - NYTimes.com


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

Should be a must read for anybody going out on a boat. You can fall overboard at -any- time with little to no warning. You even read about it happening on cruise ships


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

That was a well written article. Thanks for sharing that. It brings some reality of what could happen out there.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

mad_machine said:


> Should be a must read for anybody going out on a boat. *You can fall overboard at -any- time with little to no warning.* You even read about it happening on cruise ships


Sorry, but NO, you CANNOT fall overboard "at any time, with little or no warning..."

Well, not if you're paying attention to what you're doing, anyway... 

That's a very dangerous attitude, that falling overboard "at any time" can be something that simply _HAPPENS_ to you... In anything less than to most extreme situations, the overwhelming percentage of MOB situations were entirely _Preventable_, and I suspect the number that were the result of gear/equipment failure are extremely rare...

Anyone who fails to appreciate that, will be a danger to themselves and those they sail with, and should perhaps think twice about venturing out upon open waters... 

Our obsession with the notion that safety can be 'bought' never ceases to amaze... Your most important bit of Safety Gear is that bit of grey matter that resides between your ears, and it's absolutely shocking to me, how many folks I see out there are not even remotely close to mastering the art of moving about their boats safely, or confidently - and likely never will...


----------

